# Problème récéption Gmail et Apple Mail



## SoundPleasure (8 Mars 2009)

Salut a tous, voila j'ai deja fais des recherches, vérifier mes paramètres, mais j'ai toujours un énorme problème...
J'ai deux adresses Gmail regroupées sur Apple mail, seulement l'une d'entre elle ne reçoit plus d'e-mails mais peut en envoyer, j'ai cru alors que le POP avait sauté, mais non, je ne me sert pas de l'IMAP sur aucune des deux, enfin bref aucun changement sur apple Mail et sur Gmail, j'ai ensuite comparer les paramètres entre mon adresse qui marche et celle qui ne marche pas, mais tout est nikel...
Alors j'en viens a faire appel a vous parce c'est un gros problème pour moi étant donné que je m'en sert régulièrement...

Merci d'avance a vous, et bonne journée.

Sacha.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2009)

bonjour

A preciser 
--
tu as quel leopard?
quel entretien?

Avec sans le patch Mailupdate10.5.6?

Quel message d'erreur?
( pas de log? demande de mot de passe? serveur injoignable blabla?)

quel reglage de releve? ( eviter le trop rapproché , le 1 mn par exemple)

tu as refait la plist?
tu as changé les ports?
 en pop entrants y en a 2 possibles


Note du modo : On déménage !


----------



## tocdoc (10 Août 2009)

SoundPleasure a dit:


> Salut a tous, voila j'ai deja fais des recherches, vérifier mes paramètres, mais j'ai toujours un énorme problème...
> J'ai deux adresses Gmail regroupées sur Apple mail, seulement l'une d'entre elle ne reçoit plus d'e-mails mais peut en envoyer, j'ai cru alors que le POP avait sauté, mais non, je ne me sert pas de l'IMAP sur aucune des deux, enfin bref aucun changement sur apple Mail et sur Gmail, j'ai ensuite comparer les paramètres entre mon adresse qui marche et celle qui ne marche pas, mais tout est nikel...
> Alors j'en viens a faire appel a vous parce c'est un gros problème pour moi étant donné que je m'en sert régulièrement...
> 
> ...



Ayant eu le mème problème en déplacement, j'ai fini par trouver.
Je recevais bien mes mails Gmail sur mon iPhone mais pas sur mon iMac...
Bref dans Information du compte:
- Serveur de réception: pop.gmail.com
- Nom d'utilisateur: nomdutilisateur@gmail.com
- Mot de passe: .......

et Serveur d'envoi (SMTP): nomdutilisateur.gmail.com

Dans l'onglet avancé, cochez:
- activer ce compte
- inclure recherche automatique des messages
- après récupération etc...
et l'astuce est là: 
Port 995  ! (alors que c'est 993 sur l'iPhone !)
- SSL activé

Je précise que sur mon compte Gmail en français (certains forums conseillent de choisir English US) j'ai IMAP activé.


----------

